# Another Macbook Sound Thread



## RetroLogikal (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello everyone. Please accept my apologies because I know how much everyone here hates repeated threads. I have done a lot of reading thru these forums and naturally the handbook trying to solve my sound issues and while I'm still learning BSD, there's some things that are just over my head, especially with "device hints." I don't even know if that's my issue. Regardless, here's what's happening.

I have a 2011 Macbook Pro with two hard drives, and the second drive (thanks to rEFInd) boots into FreeBSD 12. I can't figure out how to get my sound working, and I have used sysctl to change the default device to no avail. I also load "sound_enable" and "snd_hda" at boot. So then, here's some pertinent info:


```
root@qbsd:~ # cat /dev/sndstat 
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Internal Analog 4.0/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm2: <Cirrus Logic CS4206 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA MCP89 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <NVIDIA MCP89 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <NVIDIA MCP89 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
root@qbsd:~ # sysctl dev.hdaa
dev.hdaa.3.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.3.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.3.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.3.gpio_config: 
dev.hdaa.3.gpio_state: 
dev.hdaa.3.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.3.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.3.nid5_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.3.nid5_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.3.nid5: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00407381 DIGITAL UNSOL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x09000094 PDC OUT HDMI DP HBR
     Pin config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=4 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.3.nid4: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000062b1 DIGITAL UNSOL STRIPE(x4) 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.3.%parent: hdacc3
dev.hdaa.3.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x10de0101
dev.hdaa.3.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.3.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.3.%desc: NVIDIA MCP89 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.2.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.2.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.2.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.2.gpio_config: 
dev.hdaa.2.gpio_state: 
dev.hdaa.2.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.2.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.2.nid5_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.2.nid5_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.2.nid5: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00407381 DIGITAL UNSOL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x09000094 PDC OUT HDMI DP HBR
     Pin config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=4 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.2.nid4: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000062b1 DIGITAL UNSOL STRIPE(x4) 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.2.%parent: hdacc2
dev.hdaa.2.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x10de0101
dev.hdaa.2.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.2.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.2.%desc: NVIDIA MCP89 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid5_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid5_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid5: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00407381 DIGITAL UNSOL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x09000094 PDC OUT HDMI DP HBR
     Pin config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=4 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.1.nid4: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000062b1 DIGITAL UNSOL STRIPE(x4) 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x10de0101
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: NVIDIA MCP89 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=set 2=keep 3=set
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=output(1) 2=disabled 3=output(1)
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid21_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid21_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid21: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00410301 DIGITAL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid20: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00040611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000007 AC3 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid19: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x00700000
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)

dev.hdaa.0.nid18_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid18_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid18: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0041000b STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270200 mute=0 step=2 size=39 offset=0 (0/20dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid17: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00040 PROC

dev.hdaa.0.nid16_original: 0x014be040 as=4 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid16_config: 0x014be040 as=4 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid16: pin: SPDIF-out (White Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00410301 DIGITAL STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x014be040 as=4 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=White misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=8 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid15_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00410681 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000

dev.hdaa.0.nid14_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid14_config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid14: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0041000b STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270200 mute=0 step=2 size=39 offset=0 (0/20dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid13_original: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid13_config: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid13: pin: Mic (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x0041048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x00001764 PDC IN BAL VREF[ 50 80 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x90a00110 as=1 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000024 IN VREFs
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid12_original: 0x400000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid12_config: 0x40000041 as=4 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid12: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0041048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0x40000041 as=4 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid11_original: 0x90100120 as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid11_config: 0x90100120 as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid11: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x00410101 STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000050 OUT BAL
     Pin config: 0x90100120 as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=4 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid10_original: 0x90100121 as=2 seq=1 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid10_config: 0x90100122 as=2 seq=2 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid10: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x00410581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0004)
        Pin cap: 0x00000054 PDC OUT BAL
     Pin config: 0x90100122 as=2 seq=2 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Unknown loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=3 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid9_original: 0x012b4030 as=3 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid9_config: 0x012b4030 as=3 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid9: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00410581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x0000001c PDC HP OUT
     Pin config: 0x012b4030 as=3 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=Combo loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
    Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00040611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000007 AC3 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid7: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00180791 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000007 AC3 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e0570 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 96 192 KHz
    Connections: 1
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid6: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0018051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e01f5 16 20 24 32 bits, 8 16 32 44 48 88 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80033f33 mute=1 step=63 size=3 offset=51 (-51/12dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=13 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid5: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0018051b PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e01f5 16 20 24 32 bits, 8 16 32 44 48 88 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80033f33 mute=1 step=63 size=3 offset=51 (-51/12dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=18 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid4: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000d041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80017f73 mute=1 step=127 size=1 offset=115 (-57/6dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid3: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000d041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0004)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80017f73 mute=1 step=127 size=1 offset=115 (-57/6dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000d041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000003 FLOAT32 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80017f73 mute=1 step=127 size=1 offset=115 (-57/6dB)

dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x106b0d00
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Cirrus Logic CS4206 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:
```

The contents of my rc.conf:

```
"/boot/loader.conf" 7L, 169C                                  7,20          All
security.bsd.allow_destructive_dtrace=0
nvidia_load="YES"
kern.vty=vt
kern.vt.fb.default_modes="1280x1024"
snd_driver_load="YES"
sound_enable="YES"
snd_hda_enable="YES"
```

(that default modes trick didn't work, I'm still stuck at 640x480 in the terminal but that's ok.)

From what I'm reading, my whole issue might be something to do with device hints but as I said, I'm not really understanding how to personally read all of that and I seem to be failing at the RTFM approach which is embarassing. Anyway, any advice or direction would be sincerely appreciated, and I hope to not be a bother. Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2019)

RetroLogikal said:


> The contents of my rc.conf:


That's the contents of /boot/loader.conf actually. And you can remove the `sound_enable`, `snd_hda_enable`. Besides being unnecessary (both sound(4) and snd_hda(4) are already loaded with the GENERIC kernel), they're both wrong and don't do anything.


----------



## RetroLogikal (Aug 28, 2019)

Incorrect copy/paste. My apologies. But those are from the searches I’ve performed on researching this so far. Will remove asap, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## trev (Aug 30, 2019)

@OP: What makes you think that sound is not working? Have you tried eg mplayer and an audio or video file?


----------

